# Way how to unblock website without using any proxy...



## leftmint01 (Jul 10, 2009)

I have been waiting so long to find out how i can resolve this mess..
Can you help or some tips how i can access a block website with out the uses of any proxy in firefox or internet explorer.


----------



## calthephenom (May 2, 2009)

change your computers proxy, digital-cybersoft.com has a list of usable proxies,and then you just goto settings in FF, it is a proxy, but not in the traditional way


----------

